# hunting coyote



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Remington 700 BDL in 270 which I would consider a long action. I need to know the best long range scope ( min. 20x) for hunting varmit out to 400 yards. Eye relief is my greatest concern. If anyone has any advise it would be a great help. Around $1000.00


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

"Best" is a loaded word. It depends on how much money you have laying around.

Give us a dollar figure, and we'll give you the best idea in that price range.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Schmidt and Bender, hands down.....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> "Best" is a loaded word. It depends on how much money you have laying around.
> 
> Give us a dollar figure, and we'll give you the best idea in that price range.
> 
> xdeano


Deano is right though, a price range is a must to better help you.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I see no reason for that much scope to start with, and a 270 is a big gun for Coyote. My 3-9x40 for $169 works very nicely out to 400 yards.

Simmons and Les Johnson just developed a scope designed for Varmint hunters, but I think it is designed for a smaller caliber. Looks like a nice piece, I have had very good luck with Simmons, but I know alot of people say they are cheap. I can't buy a $1000 scope.


----------



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input and I am looking to spend no more then 1000.00


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You are correct, your .270 is a long action. For under $1000 if you really think you need 20x+, which you really don't, go for a Sightron SIII. They are not the most rugged, but they have great glass. Otherwise look at an upper end Burris or Leupy VX3. Don't be afraid to check out the Vortex Viper and Viper PST line.

Adam, where did you get your hands on a S&B? I have never seen one any where in ND when I have been shopping, I would love to check one out to see if they are really as good as I hear.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've shoot through several S&B's, they're nice, but for the $2500 - 3500 price tag I just can't justify it, even for what I do. Maybe when I get old and have lots of money  or blind and need german glass that's that crystal clear to look though. They are very nice though. I don't know anyone who's selling them in ND either.

You could also go on some of the shooters websites and pick up a good Leupold Mark 4 for well under the 1000 dollar tag. If id doesn't shoot, you can always send it back to Leupold and they'll go through it and send it back for free. But they're usually pretty decent. don't be a fraid of getting second hand leupolds. But several of the scopes that Savage260 are good choices also.

I shoot a few coyotes a year and you definitely don't need above 14x. I use to shoot 1K F-class with a 4.5-14x 50 Mark 4 and didn't have a problem.

If you want to do long range coyotes you're probably going to want a reliable scope with turrets and have decent glass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

here is an example:

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2796005&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your only shooting coyotes out to 400 yards, #1 you dont need $1000 worth of glass, #2 you dont need anywhere near 20x power, and #3 you wont need turrets.

For 400 yards and under, anything in a $500 leupold VXII, Nikon Monarch, Vortex Viper, or any other comparable scope will be MORE than enough glass.

Save the money, and buy more bullets. S&B for 400 yard shooting? Might as well wipe your you know what with a handful of hundred dollar bills.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Clearly I neglected to use sarcasm font with the S&B comment.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang it, I thought maybe you found one some where


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

No Savage, the internet people say it's the best, so it's gotta be the best, right?! (sarcasm font) 

With the OPs broad question initially, it was tough to actually answer his question.

The guys have mentioned some good scopes. They are all more experienced than me in this department. I've had the Vortex Viper, Monarch, VX3 and Mk4. The Viper I don't have anymore, but it was a good scope for the money. With a 1000 limit you can look at A LOT of scopes. The new Sightrons, Viper PSTs, Weavers, and all the scopes mentioned above. You really can't go wrong with any of them.

BBJ makes a good point about not needing to spend 1k on a 400yd coyote gun. I however like to have options. Later on if I want to pull that scope off my 22-250 and stick it on something else that may be used for longer range shooting, I can. I currently have a VX3 with M1s and TMR on my coyote gun. Overkill, probably. A 4-16 Monarch or Viper would work just fine, and both them scopes have the capped "turrets", so you can dial if you want.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

BBJ is correct, you don't need turrets. But, it sure is handy to have them for those longer shots. Kentucky windage will only get you so close.

xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

bushnell 4200 series are good burris signature are also good. Its not always what you NEED sometimes its about what you WANT!!!! If he wants more than 20x more power to him!! lol


----------



## Tom T (Oct 2, 2011)

Gee, I just use my old Redfield fixed 6x, on a bolt 22-250. Not many coyotes get away.


----------



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to all of you for your input. I ended up purchasing the new bushnel elite tactical in 6x24 50 mil-dot., a little overkill but it is extremely clear even when dialed up. Again thank you, and good shooting!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Good choice I have that exact scope on my remington 700 in 300 win mag it is a great scope


----------

